# Fabulous daily deal at MSQC



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Missouri Star Quilt company is offering a $30.00 gift card for $20.00 today only -- limit of 3. That is a fabulous deal -- basically 1/3rd off any ordered with it. 
https://www.missouriquiltco.com/sho...etter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=05-08-2015

I ordered one and might go back and order another. Don't want to be greedy, but this really is a great bargain.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I saw that in my email this AM - marked it to deal with after I'm off work later.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I missed that one---I would have bought all 3, then used them on the daily deal, for one heck of a good deal. I'll keep my eyes open for another chance.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I ordered two - I really should refrain from buying a more fabric - even if it is a good deal!

My local quilt shop had a big sale last week - 35% off if you bought what was left on the bolt. So I was wandering around looking for those with not much left.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I ended up getting two. I was really tempted to get three, but I have to draw the line somewhere. The nice thing was I was able to credit some MSQC points towards it, so one of them only cost me $12.74. So it cost me $32.74 for $60.00 gift card credit. Not bad.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

AND...the company received an award recently!

http://kplr11.com/2015/05/12/missouri-quilting-company-named-nations-top-small-business/

Super place to shop!

Mon


----------

